
New Rackspace Developer Center - twakefield
http://developer.rackspace.com/
======
jnoller
If you have issues, feedback, ideas, etc:
<https://github.com/rackerlabs/devsite/issues> \- I'll work on them as best I
can!

------
youngbenny
@jnoller congrats on the launch. Check out the <http://www.dreamfactory.com>
open source platform for mobile. We should figure out how to work together!

------
candeira
Would you consider to support the Rackspace drivers for Apache libcloud? It's
a great library for projects using mixed infrastructure from different IaaS
providers.

It may not be in the primary interest of Rackspace, but definitely in the
primary interest of many Rackspace clients.

<http://libcloud.apache.org/>

~~~
jnoller
Libcloud was started by cloudkick, which rackspace acquired - for official
support we need a dedicated person on staff who can maintain and answer
questions from front line support, irc, etc.

That's what we mean by officially supported - that said, I have good news: we
are looking into it, our pkgcloud, fog, jclouds, etc libraries are multi
cloud/iaas libraries, and we believe in supporting these types of libraries
(multi cloud, multi provider).

Stay tuned - we're working on it.

~~~
candeira
Thanks!

------
chumpalump
I'm looking forward to using the new rackspace automation included in ansible.
Especially for spin-up and tear-down of staging sites.

~~~
jnoller
can you email me a link to this support? I'd love to dig into it.
jnoller@gmail.com

------
thejosh
No cloud sites support yet really sucks.

------
fletchowns
Is jclouds.org down?

~~~
abayer
It is - we're in the process of transferring the hostname to the ASF and it's
somewhere in between right now. Fun. But you can still get at the pages -
<http://jclouds.incubator.apache.org/> is the current site, which jclouds.org
_should_ be redirecting to.

------
indubitably
rackspace ripped me off

~~~
rhizome
Firedoglake, too:

<http://www.correntewire.com/time_to_short_rackspace_ha_ha>

~~~
thejosh
Hang on, so you didn't make backups from the multitude of options that
Rackspace offers (it even offers snapshot backups for cloud servers), didn't
make backups yourself and you blame Rackspace?

If you purchased a car and got into an accident, would you also blame the
manufacturer for you not having car insurance?

~~~
rhizome
Not my site, and while I hear you on the backups, the perhaps more-relevant
problem is the lying.

~~~
ceejayoz
All I see in that post is hearsay and zero evidence either way of "lying". I
can think of plenty of "maintenance issues" that would eventually cause a data
loss - additional drives failing during a RAID rebuild, for example.

~~~
rhizome
Huh? A RAID rebuild is not maintenance, and at any rate if I had a multi-site
customer down hard they'd get a better explanation than that after, let's say,
the second hour, _especially_ if the ETR was unknown. Not only that, but no
CEO I know of would accept this as an excuse from me if I was in charge of
their company's systems.

This is basic hosting customer service, and it's the kind of service I have
gotten from Rackspace in the past, though I haven't used them since they went
public.

P.S. There was much more than that post in the contemporaneous tweets, that
was just a convenient description. It's not just hearsay, unless you consider
the person running the site to be a third-party to the issue.

